# UFC on Fox - Velasquez vs Dos Santos - Pick the result - 1,000,000 credits to be won!



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

All you have to do, is pick the winner, the round, and the manner in which the fight is won.

Eg - *Cain Velasquez - TKO - Round 4*

Pick the fighter right you win 50,000. Pick the round the fight ends in you win 50,000. Pick the way in which the fight ends (UD,TKO,Sub etc) win 50,000.

For the rounds, and type of win, it doesn't matter which fighter you picked, as long as you picked TKO, and a TKO occurs (if you picked Cain to win via TKO, and it ends up JDS TKO's him you still win the credits. As long as a TKO happens, you win. As long as you picked the right round. You win also)

*Get them ALL right though, and you get a flat sum of 1 Million credits.*

Also, voting for the winner on the poll nets you 25,000 credits.

If you vote a draw, and a draw occurs you win 250,000 credits.

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I assume that whether the fight is called a TKO or a KO, they are both the same thing?

I pick JDS (T)KO Round 2.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

SM33 said:


> I assume that whether the fight is called a TKO or a KO, they are both the same thing?
> 
> I pick JDS (T)KO Round 2.


Yup yup! Both count as the same for this. Would suck if someone voted TKO, got it all right except it was a KO.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Cain, TKO, Round 4

BTW this is awsome stuff KRY! I'd rep you again but I have to spread some more around first


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

JDS round 2 KO.


----------



## atm1982 (Feb 26, 2008)

Cain Velasquez TKO Round 5.


----------



## caveman (Aug 16, 2009)

JDS round 3 KO.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Junior by 2nd rd ko.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Cain | (T)KO | Round 3


----------



## lutalivre1989 (Jan 10, 2011)

JDS by 1st round (T)KO


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Cain TKO round 3


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Cain TKO Round 2


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Cain UD


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Junior, 4th round TKO


----------



## Warnerve (Feb 3, 2008)

cain tko 2nd


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Cain V. - TKO/KO - 4th Round. 
I voted Cain in the poll too so Im taking him with Everything. Maybe should have picked JDS on that one just incase. O well. 

This is awesome by the way! Thanks for this!


----------



## Hooligan222 (Jun 26, 2011)

Cain by UD


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Cain UD.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Hmm this fight is like tossing a coin and calling the results.

JDS via TKO Rd 3


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

JDS. Round 4 by TKO.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

JDS round 4 tko


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Velasquez via flying twister. I'm jesting. 

Cain TKO Late Rnd2.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Junior Dos Santos 3rd Round TKO.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Cain, TKO, round 2.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

I think JDS starts strong, but gasses before Velasquez.

Cain via TKO round 3


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Cain-TKO-4th. Mark my words boys.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Cain, tko, rd 2

Shit, i've messed my vote, wanted to vote Cain and picked JDS.


----------



## guam68 (Jun 14, 2009)

JDS 2nd rd tko


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Cain, (T)KO, Round 3. 

Shall vote JDS in the poll, so I will get some credits either way! Hehe.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Cain TKO Round 3


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Velasquez, UD.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Cain 3th Round TKO


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Jds......ud!


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

JDS 1st round KO.


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

Can go either way but I voted JDS, probably some clean shot or a flurry by the second round. TKO


----------



## orangekoolaid (May 5, 2011)

JDS round 2 TKO!

raise01:


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm going out a limb here, but I'm going to say Cain by UD.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Cain Velasquez by Decision, after 5 rounds.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

JDS - (T)KO - round 3


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Junior Dos Santos - (T)KO - Round 4


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Velazquez by UD.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Cain Velasquez - TKO - Round 3


----------



## Samin00 (Feb 3, 2011)

Cain 4th round tko


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Cain Velasquez - TKO - Round 3


you could have just copy past it man haha :laugh:


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Cain Velasquez via TKO 2nd Round.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Junior Dos Santos, via T/KO in the 2nd round.


----------



## BrockfanSilva (Sep 12, 2011)

Dos Santos - TKO - Round 1


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

this fight is impossible to pick, but if i had to im going with

JDS - UD....what tipped the scale in his favor is the fact that cain has been out for so long


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Cain - Round 2 - TKO

And BTW, if you guys wanna win an additional 50.000 points, go to my new contest and cast your vote!!! 

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/96643-next-ufc-champion-lose-his-belt-win-50k-credits.html


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow! I just voted and it's dead even - 22 - 22. That shows us something. These two are at the top of the food chain and are the ABSOLUTE #1 and #2 fighters in the HW division. Both have undefeated records in the UFC. Both have literally cleaned out the entire division. 

I can't call a round, but I will say that Cain will charge in with a 1, 2 combo with a leg kick or look for a possible takedown...however in that split second JDS with his quick footwork will move out of the way and COUNTER with a LEFT HOOK. From there I don't know if JDS can KO him or TKO Cain. I can see a possible TKO, but Cain has incredible endurance that he can weather the storm and continue fighting. We've seen Cain tested against Kongo. JDS we've seen that he can pop right back up against Gonzaga and Nelson was a good show to see how his cardio was. 

I just wonder how the mainstream fans and UFC/FOX execs are going to think if the fight only last a round. They should show the co-main event and under card.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

cain tko round 2


----------



## meelad92 (Aug 29, 2009)

JDS by TKO in round 1


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

JDS TKO 3.37 of round 1


----------



## Jeter Sucks (Jul 9, 2009)

Cain by decision.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

Cain, Tko, Round 2


----------



## Ming Fu (May 10, 2010)

Cain by decision


----------



## SOCALBEAST (Nov 2, 2009)

Cain - Tko- 4 Round


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Cain (T)KO round 4


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Jds Tko 4


----------



## glalax (Aug 29, 2011)

JDS - TKO 3rd round.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

So many people playing, thanks everyone 

I'm going to be out so many credits... *please not Cain UD*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Cain is going to win by technical submission in the 1st.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Due to a credit funding by Dudeabides to keep these threads going, the credit prize of 10,000 per vote in the poll has now gone up to 25,000 like the KOTN/SOTN/FOTN threads.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

cain by ud


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

I got JDS, RD.2 TKO :thumb02:


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Cain Velasquez, unanimous decision.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Cain Velasquez TKO Round 3


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

K R Y said:


> So many people playing, thanks everyone
> 
> I'm going to be out so many credits... *please not Cain UD*


I'm almost going to feel sorry for you when Cain takes this by UD!


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Cain Velasquez via UD


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

JDS 2nd round tko


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Cain - TKO - 4th


----------



## SuperHero (Mar 24, 2011)

Bring da Pain Cain... Cain 3rd round Reff Stoppage.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm going Cain by T (ko) in late round 5.

Hoping for a back and forth war with a late round finish.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Velasquez by Decision

If I have to guess a finish, I'd say JDS by T/KO first round.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

AlphaDawg said:


> Velasquez by Decision
> 
> If I have to guess a finish, I'd say JDS by T/KO first round.


Only accepting your first prediction, unless you want to change, you can up until fight night


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

JDS left hook counter followed by a TKO win by the 2nd.


----------



## ninja69 (Sep 23, 2007)

Cain (T)KO round 3


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

Cain Velasqeuz UD Rd 5


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I'LL take jds by tko/ko at 1:30 of the first round. 



K R Y said:


> Only accepting your first prediction, unless you want to change, you can up until fight night


 We should include the time to help weed out the most accurate prediction.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Cain via TKO round 2


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Cain, T/KO, round 3


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Cain TKO round 4.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Velasquez TKO round 1


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Velasquez TKO round 2


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

Cain TKO round 4


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Dos Santos Round 2 (T)KO


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

JDS wins in RD 2 via TKO


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

JDS, KO, Round 2


----------



## Aiken (May 3, 2010)

Cain - 4th round TKO


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Cain - Round 5 - Decision


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I voted DRAW. Double KO first round. Thats gotta be worth 100 million credits surely?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

If they draw via a double first round KO. You can have 100 mil.

DRAW, not a no contest


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

Cain, TKO, RD1


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Usually I have a harder time picking the round and way of winning but this time picking the fighter is harder. But I'll go with

Cain TKO Round 2

And since you get credits for picking the right fighter and credits for voting in the poll can you pick Cain and vote for JDS? Can't lose that way


----------



## jmsu1 (Nov 24, 2010)

jds tko 3rd


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

JDS wins via TKO at 3:24 of the 2nd round


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

JDS via TKO rd1. JDS isn't feeling any pressure, he's at his absolute prime, his TDD is the best in the division, and he wants it more.


edit: at 4:40 in the first.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Cain Velasquez 4th rd TKO.

Can not wait for this fight. it's gonna be very intense.


----------



## IIGQ4U (Feb 9, 2007)

Junior Dos Santos TKO Round 3


----------



## seed60 (Jul 10, 2010)

JDS round 3 TKO.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

Cain - Decision - Round 5


----------



## blazernhan (Apr 30, 2011)

JDS Round 2 TKO


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I'll be betting on JDS as it's so close to me, that at+150 JDS is worth a shot. However, for the Million credits we'll go with Cain by TKO in the 3rd round.

We'll go with 3:23 into Round 3.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow. This is pretty epic! Kuddos for that!

I pick Mr. Cain Velasquez (T)KO Round 3.

My detailed prediction


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

Cain UD


----------



## Freakshow (Aug 10, 2011)

JDS KO Rd 3


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

JDS by TKO in the 2nd round.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

JDS Round2, TKO


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Cain - TKO - round 1


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

JDS TKO Round 3


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Velasquez - UD


----------



## Dmaster23 (Sep 21, 2010)

JDS by UD


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Jds Ud


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

JDS TKO round 1.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Cain, split decision.

Countin' on that horrible judging.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

JDS TKO round 1


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

JDS round 2 KO/TKO


----------



## nyc05 (Oct 1, 2008)

It's hard to have confidence in any pick because this fight is just too close. Both men are fully capable of beating one another, and by any means; I really believe that, so no possible outcome would surprise me. That being said, I've gotta pick, and the thing that always pops into my mind first and most often is Junior's uppercut. I think Junior catches Cain coming in, staggers him, and JDS follow him to the ground and, as Cain tries to recover and take JDS down by holding onto the legs, JDS pounds on him with rapid strikes until the ref pulls him off.

*New UFC Heavyweight Champion - JDS - TKO - Round 1*

EDIT: I was going to cast my vote just after 7am Pacific but the poll is already closed, even though the fight isn't until much later on tonight. Now I'm not able to vote in the poll.


----------



## woeisme (Jul 25, 2011)

This one is really hard to pick. I would think they both would respect each other and play it rather safe. I think most of the battle would occur around the fence with Cain on top of JDS most of the time, but I'd expect JDS to be really hard to finish. So I'd say Cain by UD.

But I'd really like to be proven wrong!! KO/TKO by either of them would be totally awesome (though I'd rather not see a quick KO). I've never been so pumped up like this for a while.
I'm rooting for both :thumbsup:


----------



## dAMIAn78 (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm figuring that both of these guys want to put on a great show as much as win the fight. I call a pretty cautious first round by both, maybe some good exchanges. Second round, balls out for a finish. The rest of the broadcast playing replays and discussing how awesome and badass the winner is.

JDS TKO rd.2

Either way, if it's an exciting fight, they both win.


----------



## Admz (Sep 15, 2009)

JDS by Split D

Controversy ensues


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...*YES!* it's finally here. Waited 2 years + for this epic encounter. Even moderator Rival posted that match up back then. JDS & Cain are both at the top of their game. It's kinda like B.J.& Diaz...a pick em' fight. If Cain drags Junior into deep water with his superior Cardio, that could be the major difference. Heart says JDS, head says Cain. It's on a major network for the first time and I'm sure Dana doesn't want to have an Elite XC moment so it strikes even more curiousity.

5:00 PM On FOX Tribute to Bruce Lee

5:30 Live Weigh-ins

6:00PM The Fight EST


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Admz said:


> JDS by Split D
> 
> Controversy ensues


...Is that Meisha Tate's ass? Good choice...


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

JDS round 3 TKO.


----------



## PreyTec (Aug 14, 2009)

everyone vote for JDS.


there's too many voting for cain as is and i only stand to win 15000 when he defends his belt.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

JDS split decision.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Lot of old school members showing back up for this one. Nice:thumb02:


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Holy Crap!

I love both fighters - just wish this would've lasted more than a few seconds... :[


----------



## b45her (May 28, 2007)

owned !!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Do I get my points!!! CRAZYINESS!!! I said it years ago and stuck with my guns. If only I put my money...but man even still it's too hard to predict. They will meet again...


----------



## b45her (May 28, 2007)

a glass jaw of arlowski proportions


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

attention said:


> JDS TKO round 1


seriously, this is a 1 mil payout? :confused02:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> JDS by TKO in the 2nd round.


Damn... I was going to go with round 1, but thought I'd show Cain respect.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

slapshot said:


> I'LL take jds by tko/ko at 1:30 of the first round.


So I wonder how close I got, ill have to check.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

attention said:


> seriously, this is a 1 mil payout? :confused02:


Those were the rules. Yes it is. Why shouldn't it be?  

Credits will be handed out later on when I get some time, it'll take me a while


----------



## lutalivre1989 (Jan 10, 2011)

lutalivre1989 said:


> JDS by 1st round (T)KO


thank you junior :hug:

and thank you K R Y


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

thanks for the credits 
Lets see how fast i can lose 100k


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Everyone that predicted in the thread has been paid. I will do the poll payouts later this evening.

Total winnings for everyone were around 25,000,000 credits. Very few people didn't win anything, so congrats to you all and thanks for playing!

These kind of predictions high winning threads will only be for title fights, but the KOTN/SOTN/FOTN threads will appear Monday for Shogun vs Hendo.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Just curious who was the lone draw...haha. That should have been a 100-1 payout "if" it turned out to be like Edgar vs Maynard fight. Actually thought about it too...but when you're in the heavyweight business it's so rare to last past three rounds.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> Just curious who was the lone draw...haha. That should have been a 100-1 payout "if" it turned out to be like Edgar vs Maynard fight. Actually thought about it too...but when you're in the heavyweight business it's so rare to last past three rounds.


Draw was hixxy. Click the numbers and you can see who voted :thumb02:


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

K R Y said:


> Very few people didn't win anything, so congrats to you all and thanks for playing!


I'm in that club! Lost what little credits I had on Cain too! I need to stop betting, lol.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Everyone who voted JDS in the poll is paid now


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

K R Y said:


> Everyone who voted JDS in the poll is paid now


Appreciate the time and effort put in for this. Must have been time consuming.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks dude, appreciate you saying that. Yeah took about 30minutes total to pay everyone everything. Wasn't too bad though, chucked some music on, got into a rhythm of doing it.

And as long people keep predicting and voting, I'll keep doing these comps. It will hopefully get members betting more, discussing more and enjoying the forum a bit more as well.

If anyone has any ideas for comps or something else they'd like on the forum, shoot me a PM


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

K R Y said:


> Thanks dude, appreciate you saying that. Yeah took about 30minutes total to pay everyone everything. Wasn't too bad though, chucked some music on, got into a rhythm of doing it.
> 
> And as long people keep predicting and voting, I'll keep doing these comps. It will hopefully get members betting more, discussing more and enjoying the forum a bit more as well.
> 
> If anyone has any ideas for comps or something else they'd like on the forum, shoot me a PM


Appreciate the effort. This entire idea is a great incentive to get more discussions flowing on the forum. Good job.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

How many won the mill?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Leed said:


> How many won the mill?


11 I think! Looking back my initial estimate of 25 mil total was a bit high, it was closer to around 20 mil paid out with the poll payouts included.

Would you guys rather a 1 mil pay out like this every title fight, or instead, a 10mil or so pay out to the person who predicts the exact time (or closest to the exact time if a finish were to occur out of everyone prediciting *eg - JDS - KO - 1 minute 4 seconds in round 1*) the fight ends?


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

I'd prefer the 1 mil payout, but either would be fine with me.


----------



## IIGQ4U (Feb 9, 2007)

I say spread the wealth to increase consumer participation and essentially consumer spending. 

I won 150,000 credits last night.:thumb02:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

IIGQ4U said:


> I say spread the wealth to increase consumer participation and essentially consumer spending.
> 
> I won 150,000 credits last night.:thumb02:


Damnit - he's figured us out! RUN KRY!!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I bet Cain in the poll and JDS via post.

End result = guaranteed credits. Slick.


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah thanks i got a bunch of credits too, i was broke lol

Now i can bet again


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I bet Cain in the poll and JDS via post.
> 
> End result = guaranteed credits. Slick.


You sneaky Canadian. :confused01:

Why didn't I think of that? :angry06:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I bet Cain in the poll and JDS via post.
> 
> End result = guaranteed credits. Slick.


That's cheating, isn't it.. :confused05:


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Rauno said:


> That's cheating, isn't it.. :confused05:


Heh... I bet 500k on vBookie for Cain to win...
and won 1 Mil here choosin JDS for the KO... I call it insurance betting


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I made 1,075,000 on JDS and I forgot to bet with vbookie, haha.


Next fight (Lesnar or Overeem) I'm betting all my remaining creds because either of those fights are pick'ems.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Rauno said:


> That's cheating, isn't it.. :confused05:


I asked if we could do that but nobody responded so who knows?... But in here I bet on Cain in both the poll and the post but I betted on him being the first to lose his title so I still had a can't lose set up


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

I voted in the other poll. I did "hedge" my answer because I'm a bit of a coward, but I voted JDS, and even called (in an admittedly hedged way) a round one TKO. Not saying I deserve credits or anything, just posting foe the heck of it. Wish I hadn't done so much blabbing in the post below...I'd feel pretty smarty about now...




smokelaw1 said:


> I have been going back and forth in my head on this one. My brain sais Cain, my gut says JDS. I just voted with my gut...and I'm already regretting it and back to thinking Cain. If I'm sticking with how I voted....JDS Round One TKO.
> If I reverse course and go to the 50% of me that says Cain...Round three ref stoppage due to gnp.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

IIGQ4U said:


> I say spread the wealth to increase consumer participation and essentially consumer spending.
> 
> I won 150,000 credits last night.:thumb02:


Obama is that you? 

I like the idea, could we give the payout to the three closest that way our Democratic friends will be happy too.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

whoooooops


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

"El Guapo" said:


> JDS TKO 3.37 of round 1


Baddest man on the planet raise01:


----------



## IIGQ4U (Feb 9, 2007)

Did you really just quote and stroke yourself? Lol, awesome!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Cain - TKO - round 1


For some reason, this prediction earned me 2500000 from KRY.

I like this game! Get it right = win. Get it wrong = more win.:thumbsup:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> For some reason, this prediction earned me 2500000 from KRY.
> 
> I like this game! Get it right = win. Get it wrong = more win.:thumbsup:


Bahaha. No, I gave a few bonuses here and there, and your credits were far too low for a member that makes me laugh so much :hug:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I think Kry and Budhi both were slinging out so many credits that they lost count.

I'm sure I was over paid.raise01:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

"El Guapo" said:


> Baddest man on the planet raise01:


I beat you.  I missed it by 20 seconds though that's a lot of time.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

K R Y said:


> Bahaha. No, I gave a few bonuses here and there, and your credits were far too low for a member that makes me laugh so much :hug:


Awww, you Welsh tart. I love you too. :hug:



oldfan said:


> I think Kry and Budhi both were slinging out so many credits that they lost count.
> 
> I'm sure I was over paid.raise01:


Less then 2.5 million I bet? :sign02:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Awww, you Welsh tart. I love you too. :hug:
> 
> 
> 
> Less then 2.5 million I bet? :sign02:


Considerably.:shame02:

But you can never make me feel like a loser because 

I have Mrsfan tied to the bed.:mistress01:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Considerably.:shame02:
> 
> But you can never make me feel like a loser because
> 
> I have Mrsfan tied to the bed.:mistress01:


Ok... you win.:thumb02:

Photos??


----------

